# How soon should I start glucosamine supplements?



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

My dog is now almost 9 months old and his parents and 5 generations prior had 'good' hip and elbows. I was wondering when/if I should start joint health supplements... Any guidance would be welcome.
Cheers


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Raw chicken feet a few times per week should do the trick! :wink2:

Moms


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for that Moms  In the same spirit, I discovered that bone broth has glucosamine etc so going all natural


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Beef trachea is another natural source of glucosamine & chondroitin. You can get the dried version most places. Pups been getting one with a bit of PB every day since she was a nugget.


----------



## atjurhs (Apr 10, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Raw chicken feet a few times per week should do the trick! :wink2:
> 
> Moms


other than a Voodoo supply store  where do you find raw chicken feet?


----------



## atjurhs (Apr 10, 2018)

Samuel my GSD pup (and my two Golden Retrievers) love Bully Sticks (just learned they are made from a bull's penis), and they last. they also like pig snots, and they last. is there any glucosamine & chondroitin in either of them, idk maybe someone else here knows?

one of my Goldens at 11yrs is showing signs of Arthritis. i feed her Dasuquin with MSM for Large Dogs and it has made a HUGE difference. i don't know if that would be too early for yours?

but it seems to me if you want to start him now (as a pup) on some sort of supplement, i would try beef trachea or the raw chicken treats at your local Voodoo store


----------

